# This review is for the three tool set Rougher smoother and detailer in Medium and in small



## b2rtch

Good review Lance.
Thank you.


----------



## chem

I agree that these tools are great for shaping and very easy to use. In my experience, and I think this has been echoed by others, a properly sharpened HSS tool leaves a better finish and that saves sanding time…I hate sanding time.


----------



## RUINTUIT

Agree too. I have the Rougher and the Finisher, and the straight hollowing tool. I use them to make everything, including pens. Once I have them down to start the detailing, I switch to the standard tools, because as was said by Chem, it just makes it that much smoother and easier to detail without leaving whiskers.

Thanks for the review Lance

Scott


----------



## woodmaker

I agree, I have some of these and will be buying more bowl turning tools.


----------

